# snd_hda + 8.0-stable => no sound



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, i've read man pages but have no idea how solve the problem :\
Modules sound and snd_hda compiled into the kernel. Driver properly detecting:

```
%cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0  [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/1r:4v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #1 HDMI> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0  [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0  [MPSAFE] (1p:4v/0r:0v channels simplex
```
Mixer works (amplification level on input channels increasing leads to noise in headphones ):

```
%mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  93:93
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  94:94
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  76:76
Mixer line     is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer cd       is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  73:73
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  81:81
Mixer monitor  is currently set to   0:0
Recording source: mic
```
*%sysctl -a | grep hdac* (or %cat /var/run/dmesg.boot | grep hdac) after verbose boot (first part):

```
hdac0: <Intel PCH High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xf7ff8000-0xf7ffbfff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20091113_0138
hdac0: Reserved 0x4000 bytes for rid 0x10 type 3 at 0xf7ff8000
hdac0: attempting to allocate 1 MSI vectors (1 supported)
hdac0: using IRQ 256 for MSI
hdac0: [MPSAFE]
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: Caps: OSS 4, ISS 4, BSS 0, NSDO 1, 64bit, CORB 256, RIRB 256
hdac0: Probing codec #0...
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: VIA VT1828S
hdac0:  HDA Codec ID: 0x11064441
hdac0:        Vendor: 0x1106
hdac0:        Device: 0x4441
hdac0:      Revision: 0x01
hdac0:      Stepping: 0x00
hdac0: PCI Subvendor: 0x83751043
hdac0: 	Found audio FG nid=1 startnode=8 endnode=54 total=46
hdac0: 
hdac0: Processing audio FG cad=0 nid=1...
hdac0: GPIO: 0x40000001 NumGPIO=1 NumGPO=0 NumGPI=0 GPIWake=0 GPIUnsol=1
hdac0:  nid 36 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 37 0x01011012 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 38 0x01016011 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 0
hdac0:  nid 39 0x01012014 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 40 0x0221401f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 41 0x02a19037 as  3 seq  7           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 42 0x0181303e as  3 seq 14       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0:  nid 43 0x01a19036 as  3 seq  6           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 44 0x90331138 as  3 seq  8            CD Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 45 0x185600f0 as 15 seq  0   Digital-out  Jack jack  6 loc 24 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 46 0x074411f0 as 15 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  4 loc  7 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: Patched pins configuration:
hdac0:  nid 36 0x01014010 as  1 seq  0      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 37 0x01011012 as  1 seq  2      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color   Black misc 0
hdac0:  nid 38 0x01016011 as  1 seq  1      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color  Orange misc 0
hdac0:  nid 39 0x01012014 as  1 seq  4      Line-out  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Grey misc 0
hdac0:  nid 40 0x0221401f as  1 seq 15    Headphones  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color   Green misc 0
hdac0:  nid 41 0x02a19037 as  3 seq  7           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  2 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 42 0x0181303e as  3 seq 14       Line-in  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Blue misc 0
hdac0:  nid 43 0x01a19036 as  3 seq  6           Mic  Jack jack  1 loc  1 color    Pink misc 0
hdac0:  nid 44 0x90331138 as  3 seq  8            CD Fixed jack  3 loc 16 color   Black misc 1
hdac0:  nid 45 0x185600f0 as 15 seq  0   Digital-out  Jack jack  6 loc 24 color Unknown misc 0
hdac0:  nid 46 0x074411f0 as 15 seq  0     SPDIF-out  Jack jack  4 loc  7 color   Black misc 1
hdac0: 4 associations found:
hdac0: Association 0 (1) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=36 seq=0
hdac0:  Pin nid=38 seq=1
hdac0:  Pin nid=37 seq=2
hdac0:  Pin nid=39 seq=4
hdac0:  Pin nid=40 seq=15
hdac0: Association 1 (3) in:
hdac0:  Pin nid=43 seq=6
hdac0:  Pin nid=41 seq=7
hdac0:  Pin nid=44 seq=8
hdac0:  Pin nid=42 seq=14
hdac0: Association 2 (15) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=45 seq=0
hdac0: Association 3 (15) out:
hdac0:  Pin nid=46 seq=0
hdac0: Tracing association 0 (1)
hdac0:  Pin 36 traced to DAC 8
hdac0:  Pin 38 traced to DAC 10
hdac0:  Pin 37 traced to DAC 9
hdac0:  Pin 39 traced to DAC 11
hdac0:  Pin 40 traced to DAC 8 and hpredir 0
hdac0: Association 0 (1) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 1 (3)
hdac0:  Pin 43 traced to ADC 16
hdac0:  Pin 41 traced to ADC 16
hdac0:  Pin 44 traced to ADC 16
hdac0:  Pin 42 traced to ADC 16
hdac0: Association 1 (3) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 2 (15)
hdac0:  Pin 45 traced to DAC 14
hdac0: Association 2 (15) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing association 3 (15)
hdac0:  Pin 46 traced to DAC 15
hdac0: Association 3 (15) trace succeeded
hdac0: Tracing input monitor
hdac0:  Tracing nid 33 to out
hdac0:  nid 33 is input monitor
hdac0: Tracing beeper
hdac0: Enabling headphone/speaker audio routing switching:
hdac0: 	as=0 sense nid=40 [UNSOL]
hdac0: Pin sense: nid=40 res=0x00000000
hdac0: FG config/quirks: forcestereo ivref50 ivref80 ivref100 ivref
hdac0:
```


----------



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

second part of *%sysctl -a | grep hdac* output:

```
hdac0: +-------------------+
hdac0: | DUMPING HDA NODES |
hdac0: +-------------------+
hdac0: 
hdac0: Default Parameter
hdac0: -----------------
hdac0:          IN amp: 0x00000000
hdac0:         OUT amp: 0x00000000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 8
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0000041d
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00008001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00052a2a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=42 size=5 offset=42
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 9
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0000041d
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000004)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00052a2a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=42 size=5 offset=42
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 10
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0000041d
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000002)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00052a2a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=42 size=5 offset=42
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 11
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0000041d
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000010)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00052a2a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=42 size=5 offset=42
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 12 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0000041d
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00052a2a
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=42 size=5 offset=42
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 13 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 14
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00000611
hdac0:                  PWR DIGITAL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 2 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 15
hdac0:            Name: audio output
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00000611
hdac0:                  PWR DIGITAL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 3 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm (pcm)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e05e0
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 88 96 192 KHz
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 16
hdac0:            Name: audio input
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0010051b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x000041c0)
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80051f0b
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=11
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=30 [audio selector]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 17 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio input
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0010051b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:      Stream cap: 0x00000001
hdac0:                  PCM
hdac0:         PCM cap: 0x000e0560
hdac0:                  16 20 24 bits, 44 48 96 192 KHz
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80051f0b
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=11
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=31 [audio selector] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 18 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 19 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 20 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0010b
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=8 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=32 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 21 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0010b
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=9 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=35 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 22 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0010b
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=10 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=48 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 23 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0010b
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=49 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 24
hdac0:            Name: audio mixer
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0020050b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=8 [audio output]
hdac0:           + <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 25
hdac0:            Name: audio mixer
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0020050b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000004)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=9 [audio output]
hdac0:           + <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 26
hdac0:            Name: audio mixer
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0020050b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000010)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=11 [audio output]
hdac0:           + <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 27
hdac0:            Name: audio mixer
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0020050b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00008000)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm, mix
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=52 [audio selector]
hdac0:           + <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 28 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio mixer
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0020050b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=53 [audio selector] [DISABLED]
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 29 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0010b
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio output] [DISABLED] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=50 [vendor widget] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 30
hdac0:            Name: audio selector
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00300501
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x000041c0)
hdac0:             OSS: line, mic, cd, mix, monitor
hdac0:     connections: 6
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=44 [pin: CD (Fixed)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=43 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=42 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=41 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=40 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 31 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio selector
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00300501
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     connections: 6
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=44 [pin: CD (Fixed)] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=43 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=42 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=41 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=40 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=33 [audio mixer]
hdac0:
```


----------



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

and third:

```
hdac0:             nid: 32 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0001d
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00170300
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=23 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 33
hdac0:            Name: audio mixer
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0020050b
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: -2 (0x000041c0)
hdac0:             OSS: mix (mix)
hdac0:       Input amp: 0x80051f17
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=31 size=5 offset=23
hdac0:     connections: 5
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=44 [pin: CD (Fixed)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=43 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=42 [pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)]
hdac0:           + <- nid=41 [pin: Mic (Pink Jack)]
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=40 [pin: Headphones (Green Jack)]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 34
hdac0:            Name: beep widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0070040c
hdac0:                  PWR
hdac0:     Association: -2 (0x00000000)
hdac0:             OSS: speaker (speaker)
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x8005120a
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=18 size=5 offset=10
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 35 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0001d
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00170300
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=23 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 36
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (Green Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000001)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x0001001c
hdac0:                  PDC HP OUT EAPD
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01014010
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:            EAPD: 0x00000002
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=24 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 37
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (Black Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000004)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x0000001c
hdac0:                  PDC HP OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01011012
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=25 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 38
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (Orange Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000002)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000014
hdac0:                  PDC OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01016011
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=10 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 39
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-out (Grey Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00000010)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000014
hdac0:                  PDC OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01012014
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=26 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 40
hdac0:            Name: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00008000)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x0000233c
hdac0:                  PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 100 HIZ ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x0221401f
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=27 [audio mixer]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 41
hdac0:            Name: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00000080)
hdac0:             OSS: mic (mic)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x0000233c
hdac0:                  PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 100 HIZ ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x02a19037
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=28 [audio mixer] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 42
hdac0:            Name: pin: Line-in (Blue Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00004000)
hdac0:             OSS: line (line)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00002334
hdac0:                  PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 100 HIZ ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x0181303e
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=9 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 43
hdac0:            Name: pin: Mic (Pink Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00000040)
hdac0:             OSS: monitor (monitor)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00002334
hdac0:                  PDC OUT IN VREF[ 50 100 HIZ ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x01a19036
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000025 IN VREFs
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 2
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=10 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 44
hdac0:            Name: pin: CD (Fixed)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400401
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 1 (0x00000100)
hdac0:             OSS: cd (cd)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000020
hdac0:                  IN
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x90331138
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000020 IN
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 45
hdac0:            Name: pin: Digital-out (Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400701
hdac0:                  PWR DIGITAL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 2 (0x00000001)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000090
hdac0:                  OUT HDMI
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x185600f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=14 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 46
hdac0:            Name: pin: SPDIF-out (Black Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00400701
hdac0:                  PWR DIGITAL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 3 (0x00000001)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x00000010
hdac0:                  OUT
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x074411f0
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x00000040 OUT
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=15 [audio output]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 47 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 48 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0001d
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00170300
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=23 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 49 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0001d
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00170300
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=23 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 50 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f0001d
hdac0:                  STEREO
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x00170300
hdac0:                  mute=0 step=3 size=23 offset=0
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 51 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: vendor widget
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00f00000
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 52
hdac0:            Name: audio selector
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00300501
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00008000)
hdac0:             OSS: pcm
hdac0:     connections: 3
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=8 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=11 [audio output]
hdac0:           + [DISABLED] <- nid=12 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
hdac0:             nid: 53 [DISABLED]
hdac0:            Name: audio selector
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x00300501
hdac0:                  PWR STEREO
hdac0:     connections: 3
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=8 [audio output] (selected)
hdac0:           + <- nid=11 [audio output]
hdac0:           + <- nid=12 [audio output] [DISABLED]
hdac0: 
pcm0: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #1 HDMI> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm2: <HDA VIA VT1828S PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
hdac0: Unsol Tag: 0x00000000
hdac0: Pin sense: nid=40 res=0x00000000
hdac0: Unsol Tag: 0x00000000
hdac0: Pin sense: nid=40 res=0x80000000
hdac0: Unsol Tag: 0x00000000
hdac0: Pin sense: nid=40 res=0x00000000
dev.hdac.0.%desc: Intel PCH High Definition Audio Controller
dev.hdac.0.%driver: hdac
dev.hdac.0.%location: slot=27 function=0
dev.hdac.0.%pnpinfo: vendor=0x8086 device=0x3b56 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8375 class=0x040300
dev.hdac.0.%parent: pci0
dev.hdac.0.polling: 0
dev.hdac.0.polling_interval: 250
dev.hdac.0.pindump: 0
dev.pcm.0.%parent: hdac0
dev.pcm.1.%parent: hdac0
dev.pcm.2.%parent: hdac0
```


----------



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

I think, that problem is in muting output channels like here:

```
hdac0:             nid: 40
hdac0:            Name: pin: Headphones (Green Jack)
hdac0:      Widget cap: 0x0040058d
hdac0:                  PWR UNSOL STEREO
hdac0:     Association: 0 (0x00008000)
hdac0:         Pin cap: 0x0000233c
hdac0:                  PDC HP OUT IN VREF[ 50 100 HIZ ]
hdac0:      Pin config: 0x0221401f
hdac0:     Pin control: 0x000000c0 HP OUT
hdac0:      Output amp: 0x80000000
hdac0:                  mute=1 step=0 size=0 offset=0
hdac0:     connections: 1
hdac0:           |
hdac0:           + <- nid=27 [audio mixer]
```
How change this setting?


----------



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

adding string <hint.hdac.0.config="gpion"> with n=0-7 to /boot/device.hints changes nothing.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 10, 2010)

snerh said:
			
		

> I think, that problem is in muting output channels like here:



I don't see any speaker output in your hda.
I think it's the problem but I don't have any solution.

You can try to ask the freebsd-multimedia mailing list.


----------



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> I don't see any speaker output in your hda.
> I think it's the problem but I don't have any solution.
> 
> You can try to ask the freebsd-multimedia mailing list.



i thought speaker is device for build-in speaker in laptops.
Any way what's the difference between devices "line-out", "headphones" and "speaker"?
PS And thanks for advice, i'll try change output device.


----------



## snerh (Jan 10, 2010)

Device name changing doesn't help.
And man quotation about headphones and speaker difference: "...using the internal speakers and Headphones jack with speaker automute on the headphones jack connection."


----------



## yurivict (Jan 11, 2010)

*mic works unreliably for hda card*

I also have a problem with hda device.

My Realtek ALC272 card microfon spontaneously stops working. Sometimes skype works fine, sometimes only very weak and distorted signal goes out. But microphone always sounds strong in the speakers.

Here is my mixer state when I had a problem:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  96:96
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to  99:99
Mixer mix      is currently set to  92:92
Mixer rec      is currently set to  94:94
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  89:89
```
Driver snd_hda.ko is loaded:

```
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Realtek ALC272
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC272 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```

What could have caused the problem?


----------



## snerh (Jan 12, 2010)

I tried different configurations of devices and pins and noise from mixer is only sound i heard.
After all i boot weendoze and what the... there is no sound too :\

If anybody knows reasonable to test on my box combinations of GPIO, write them here, plz.
PS And sorry for my engrish...


----------



## mav@ (Jan 12, 2010)

snerh said:
			
		

> I think, that problem is in muting output channels like here:
> 
> ```
> hdac0:             nid: 40
> ...



This just means that node supports muting.


----------



## snerh (Jan 12, 2010)

mav@ said:
			
		

> This just means that node supports muting.



Thank you for the explanation.
Now i assume that DAC doesn't work. I can hear a signal from microphone passed through mixer, but no sound from programms or #cat > /dev/dsp.


----------



## snerh (Jan 13, 2010)

I fix that problem. There are list of my actions, i don't know the exactly one helped me:
1. Shutdown computer.
2. Switch out power supply. (this action reset hda chipset to default settings and sound appers in offtopic)
3. Update src/sys
4. Build and install new kernel without snd_hda module.
5. kldload snd_hda, test sound.
6. write ' snd_hda_load="YES" ' to /boot/loader.conf
7. reboot

All seams working properly now


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 13, 2010)

snerh said:
			
		

> All seams working properly now



Nice, are you seeing a speaker device now?
Just to know.


----------



## snerh (Jan 14, 2010)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> Nice, are you seeing a speaker device now?
> Just to know.



No, dmesg output seems the same as in first post.


----------



## rokpa92 (Feb 6, 2010)

look my post, i have a very same problem and i solved 
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=63977&postcount=1


----------



## snerh (Feb 8, 2010)

rokpa92 said:
			
		

> look my post, i have a very same problem and i solved
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=63977&postcount=1



Our problems are absolutely different.
And I solved my problem too. Did you really read this thread?


----------



## francisloco (Feb 21, 2010)

just as hint.

i have similar problem in FreeBSD8 with same driver. And i have not sound in firefox, and xmms, etc. but i get sound of system.

i solve disabling oss load from /etc/rc.conf


----------

